# Alaska Roadway Questions



## Dubllung4 (Dec 29, 2009)

A friend of mine is living in Anchorage next summer, and I am in the process of planning a trip out there to see him sometime around the end of July or beginning of August. This may be a once in a lifetime trip for me, and I would like to fish every chance possible, but he does not have much experience/knowledge fishing out there. I have done a lot of research but there is a ton of information out there and I am having a hard time putting together a plan so I am looking for suggestions. I am not picky about species, I would just like a fun Alaskan fishing experience. I am planning on booking a Halibut/salmon charter but other than that I am up for anything. So for those of you that have done it, what would you recommend within driving distance of Anchorage? We will likely be camping and long hikes are not a problem. Thanks in advance


----------



## BigWoods Bob (Mar 15, 2007)

We fished Montana Creek (at the mouth of the Susitna), and did well, but that was in 2002.


----------



## iceassasin (Jan 27, 2009)

I guided along the streams of the parks highway in 08. I mainly fished the Little Willow but have fished Sheep, the little Su, Montana, Kashwitna, Willow etc. That time of year is the best in my opinion. I was up there this past summer during the king run (june/early July) and it was dismal to say the least. Should be pinks regardless of the year, chums and silver's. The silver's are a riot. Check the regs but if you can get some Skein float fishing can be awesome! There are plenty of spots to hike into but to really get to the best water on those rivers, a float trip would be best. There are decent sized trout and grayling as well. I would also recommend driving up to Peters creek on the way to petersville. Had a blast there as well! Let me know if you need specifics on anything!


----------



## tda513 (Oct 24, 2011)

Buy this book, it helped me a ton during my first trip to Alaska.

https://www.amazon.com/Highway-Angler-Fishing-Alaskas-System/dp/1578335965


----------



## 6Speed (Mar 8, 2013)

tda513 said:


> Buy this book, it helped me a ton during my first trip to Alaska.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Highway-Angler-Fishing-Alaskas-System/dp/1578335965


I wouldn't go there without this book unless it's a guided trip.


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

If you want a fun experience and get away from crowds. Go to talkeetna. Get on the flagstop train towrads curry and get off at Indian river. You could also do a drop off by boat to clear creek from talkeetna for silver salmon at the mouth of the clear and the talkeetna, check with mayhay for drop offservice. Take a hike up clear creek for fantastic bow fishing. Petersville rd is a lot of fun Also. I lived at mile 10 for a few years.
Montana creek up stream from Yoder bridge will get you into good bow fishing by your lonesome. Jim creek in palmer is a fun local hole for silvers. Be cautious getting in on that road though. Sunshine creek up in talkeetna is another fun local hole for silvers.
I highly recommend the flag stop train to Indian creek though you will be in a wilderness setting and just a few local anglers to share the trout with in spectacular scenery


----------

